# Forum in English  > Computer security: software  > AntiViruses, Anti-Adware / Spyware / Hijackers  >  Mutli-AV (A Command Line Scanners comprised of Kaspersky, Sophos, Trend Micro & MCafee)

## Ultima Weapon

A free super command-line scanner of 4 av from  :Wink: 




This awesome tool lets you use the scan engines and databases of the following AV's.

Of course you get no real-time shield, but the combined removal abilities are great, as the names should speak for themselves:

Sophos
TrendMicro
McAfee

And, for those who miss their AOL AV & is the best AV to me....:

Kaspersky!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

It rocks, 

Remember it's a console tool not offering the comfort of the above mentioned GUI versions.

But it works great... Just read the included pdf file on how to use it.

Grab it now, While its HOT!!!!!



Download

*MULTI-AV*

ENJOY, Virus Info Members.!!!!!!

----------


## drongo

I am sorry, can you provide a direct link  to the official site of this tool?

----------


## Ultima Weapon

> I am sorry, can you provide a direct link  to the official site of this tool?



It's in german. I used babylon to translate it. :Smiley: 

http://www.pctipp.ch/index.cfm?pid=1411&pk=28470

----------

